# ALERT!! Skippack Drags



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

A critical bridge is out on Mensch road!!!! If you are traveling west on rt. 73, you need to access Mensch road from the other end. Keep going west on 73 to rt 113, go left at the WaWa. Mensch road is the first left, clubhouse is down on the right side. If you are coming up rt. 63 from the turn pike, go left on 113, cross over rt 73, go left on Mensch. This unfortunate circumstance has just been found out. It is only a detour of a couple minutes, so, do not despair!!!!! See you all there!!!


Jim Sgrig


----------

